# Sr20 transmission fitting?



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I’m trying to figure out where this fitting on the Sr20 transmission goes. It had a hose connected to the fitting on the transmission but I have no idea where the other end connects.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fitting is for the air breather; the other end of the hose is "U" shaped and is open ended. The hose needs to be connected for proper functioning.


----------



## makezmslovo38 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi there Im all new to the Sr sene just wanting some info I have a primera p11 sr20de and looking at doing a engine swap to sr20ve can anyone tell me what all it will need. Have complete motor loom and ecu. Will it plug up to the standard loom for sr20de loom or will I need to change some things.
Thanks

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

makezmslovo38 said:


> Hi there Im all new to the Sr sene just wanting some info I have a primera p11 sr20de and looking at doing a engine swap to sr20ve can anyone tell me what all it will need. Have complete motor loom and ecu. Will it plug up to the standard loom for sr20de loom or will I need to change some things.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Not that we don't enjoy having you here, but there are few forums that I can thing of that would be better suited to answering your question:









SR20 Forum


A forum community dedicated to Nissan SR20 Engine owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, builds, turbos, modifications, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.sr20forum.com





https://forums.********.com/sr20de-sr20ve-sr20det-forum.html








SR20 Community Forum - The Dash


SR20 Community Forum - The Dash




www.sr20-forum.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

34Diesel34 said:


> I’m trying to figure out where this fitting on the Sr20 transmission goes. It had a hose connected to the fitting on the transmission but I have no idea where the other end connects.
> View attachment 6385


The trans vent hose is usually routed up near the side of the air cleaner box.


----------

